
Show HN: Search torrents without leaving the terminal - 0xl3vi
https://github.com/0xl3vi/we-get
======
wingerlang
Neat. As someone who doesn't look at too many movies, it could be cool to run
it automatically weekly and grab the most popular movies of a specified
quality.

I mean for inspiration of what was released so I can go buy it on [some
store].

